# Guess my budding Paph



## My Green Pets (Apr 27, 2016)

Proud of this one...it was a gift last year and has an AM/AOS.

Who can guess this primary hybrid in a 4" square pot?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 27, 2016)

Don't know, but looks a lot like cochlo x parvi ( or brachy?). 
By just looking at the leaves, I thought Lynleigh Koopowitz, but then the buds...

Envy Green? 
Deperle?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 5, 2016)

Hmmm no answer here. Forgot about it I guess?


----------



## troy (May 5, 2016)

Micranthum x sanderianum?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 5, 2016)

Wouldn't that be cool? 
The pattern is very delenatii to me. 
Where is this person??? lol


----------



## My Green Pets (May 5, 2016)

Just waiting for someone to get it right...


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2016)

Ho Chi Minh


----------



## troy (May 5, 2016)

Rungsiryanum x tranlianianum?


----------



## C. Rothschild (May 5, 2016)

Armeniacum x Moquettianum?


----------



## My Green Pets (May 6, 2016)




----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2016)

moquetteanum x delenatii


----------



## abax (May 6, 2016)

Damned if I know, but it's very cute. Looks like Brachy
leaves to me.


----------



## Ryan Young (May 7, 2016)

niveum x godefroyae? 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (May 7, 2016)

Vanda m pearman


----------



## My Green Pets (May 17, 2016)




----------



## paphioboy (May 17, 2016)

The very hairy spike makes me think a cochlo is one parent. I'm guessing Delophyllum (delenatii x glaucophyllum).


----------



## troy (May 17, 2016)

Tranlianianum x angthong?


----------



## Mocchaccino (May 18, 2016)

Let me try: Ma Belle (bellatulum x malipoense)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 18, 2016)

Annabellchen, you said, right?
Unless this plant was included in your "all my paph shot".


----------



## My Green Pets (May 18, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Annabellchen, you said, right?
> Unless this plant was included in your "all my paph shot".



Hmm, was it? 

Yes, you're right!

Paph. Annabellchen 'Highjack' AM/AOS

I haven't seen any of these here besides the one Ray posted a few weeks ago.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 18, 2016)

Can't wait to see it open!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2016)

Annabellchen? That is liemianum x delenatii. I was close.


----------



## abax (May 19, 2016)

Almost don't count Dot. ;>) Just where does that bud
think it's going??? Hey bud, straighten up and fly right!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2016)

abax said:


> Almost don't count Dot. ;>) Just where does that bud
> think it's going??? Hey bud, straighten up and fly right!



Oh, all those cochlos are alike. oke:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 22, 2016)

Yes, they are pretty much all the same. leaves, flowers, habits...
only individual plant differences. 

Some can be quite different and nice, though! 

I like it when the pink comes through strongly all over and not much of cream or yellowish part on the dorsal, which is the most common case, I guess.

I think my Deperle is about to spike after a long break.
I don't know why some of my paphs are taking longer and longer intervals between blooming.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 23, 2016)

Stem is starting to pick up speed. What a beautiful process.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 23, 2016)

Yes, indeed! and you captured it very well!
Look at those hairs and the light shining through them!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 30, 2016)




----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 30, 2016)

Nice clear shot!
What did you use??


----------



## My Green Pets (May 31, 2016)

That was a freeze frame from my most recent video. Not too bad, huh?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 2, 2016)

Very nice and clear!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 12, 2016)

Paph. Annabellchen 'Highjack' AM/AOS


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 15, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 16, 2016)

Not bad for a cochlo hybrid


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2016)

Sweet! $10!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 19, 2016)

You guys are brutal.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 19, 2016)

I think that was a starting bid. lol


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 19, 2016)




----------

